# proven peptides



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 22, 2020)

ive read so many different things about this company ....some good some bad. i just dont know if all the good ones are paid for. just wondering if anyone has personal experience with the brand any help would be appreciated so my pet rat gets lean n buff lol


----------



## Seeker (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice to see you posting.  Hopefully, some one will come along that can answer your question.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2020)

are peps proven ?Im not sure


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2020)

Gymrat the mod is the only guy I would ask about peptides and other weird aas like drugs


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 25, 2020)

yeah i read so much stuff, but with this shipping problem things are becoming difficult for me to get what i want. hgh is to much money for me. so i thought id give mk-677 a try


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 26, 2020)

i just called the lab to see what testing they had done and it was only for the delivery system which was pretty pure but not an amount of the mk-677 so think i prob. got beat would'nt recommend anyone use them


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 27, 2020)

All I can say about them is that they ship fast and give good order and shipping updates. I believe they are on the east US coast and I ordered RAD on 2/17 and got it on 2/22 and I'm on the west coast. I only ordered a 15ml bottle to test them out and then decided to get the rest from another lab that had good reviews and a better price. So I only took it for around 18 days before switching to the other RAD. So can't say for sure it was working.


----------



## Jakkd (Apr 26, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> are peps proven ?Im not sure




Peptides are the real deal, government is just too shady to announce and utilize them


----------

